# AVG Scan does not complete



## pfaust (Oct 19, 2007)

AVG Free edition 7.5.488 with virus base 269.15.5/1084 on a WinXP sp2 machine. Was working fine. Suddenly when running a scheduled scan the scan checks all of the files and reports that no problems were detected then just sits there and never completes fully. When you clcik on stop scan it does not work and you must go into task manager and stop the application to get it to quit.


Anyone seen this before?

Thank you,
Phil


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to TSF. :wave:
First of all, try downloading a fresh copy of AVG Free (from free.grisoft.com).
Disconnect from the internet and uninstall your current copy.
Install it from the fresh installer you downloaded, reboot, reconnect, update, and scan again.
If it still doesn't work post back..


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

What file/folder does it stop at?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day Phil, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

Before you go uninstalling and reinstalling your AVG®Free Edition, please read these comments....

AVG® _will_ look as though it has "stopped scanning" at certain files.

These files are generally fairly large ones, and it _will_ take a considerable time to scan the entire folder before it continues with the next file/folder in the queue.

Depending on the size of your HDD, a full system scan can take in excess of 1¾hours to finish, so please be patient.

I have a 80Gb HDD (partitioned in two equal parts), and the scan time for me is 1hour 24minutes, and that's with 71% and 77% free space on both partitions (Drives).

This hopefully allays any fears you may have.

Kind Regards,


----------



## pfaust (Oct 19, 2007)

Thnaks Dave,

actually it states it has scanned all files and found no errors but will not close down after it has finished. I let it go over 24hours and it actually will start the next days scan and get to the same point and I will have mulitple system scans open at the same time.


----------



## pfaust (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks I'll try the reinstall that way and let you know. Mnay thanks


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

Be sure to disconnect to the internet before you uninstall and reconnect after reinstall.
Good luck!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

pfaust said:


> Thnaks Dave,
> 
> actually it states it has scanned all files and found no errors but will not close down after it has finished. I let it go over 24hours and it actually will start the next days scan and get to the same point and I will have mulitple system scans open at the same time.


_Have you tried cancelling out of the scan panel by clicking on the "Red X" in the top Right Corner of the Panel, when the scan is complete?

Rather than uninstalling and reinstalling the program, download and 'save' the .exe file from Grisoft™ to your computer.

When you open the .exe file, AVG® will detect the installation that is already on the computer, then, offer an option to 'Repair' the installation.

This maybe a better solution, as you will not have to reconfigure the program.

Kind Regards,_


----------



## tt909090 (Jan 9, 2013)

pfaust said:


> AVG Free edition 7.5.488 with virus base 269.15.5/1084 on a WinXP sp2 machine. Was working fine. Suddenly when running a scheduled scan the scan checks all of the files and reports that no problems were detected then just sits there and never completes fully. When you clcik on stop scan it does not work and you must go into task manager and stop the application to get it to quit.
> 
> 
> I have the exact same issue... fed up of AVG avoiding the issue, so tried a few things and low and behold....
> ...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi tt909090, thanks for posting, and welcome to TSF

This thread is from 2007, so the original poster probably doesn't need any more help. Might be useful for others with a similar problem though. :smile:


----------

